# Coyote Rollers



## MtnBiker (Sep 29, 2021)

My kid, and business partner, has this dog. This very athletic dog. And with an acre back yard, this dog still wants more. So she parkours the 6' fence to the front yard where she is master of all she surveys.

Here in the desert we have a lot of coyotes - I have a whole family of them living in the wash next to my house. Keeping them away from livestock (and pets) requires some tricky stuff cuz they are smart. Enter the coyote roller ... a simple roller thingy on the top of your fence. Tends to suck all the fun out of perimeter acrobatics. And in this case we hope to keep Wula, the dog, in the back yard.

First things first - we need a smooth rolling bearing surface and some brackets to mount these things.




Good opportunity to use the "new to me" lathe (estate sale 17x40). Had some Delrin rod laying around. Machines very nicely.

No DRO yet but easy enough to turn a press fit and make some bushings mounted into some PVC pipe. We also used the lathe to center drill and tap the 1/2" rod that holds all this together (no pics). My partner was a little reluctant to spend a mint on a lathe - but got this 4,000 lb beast for cheap and it has been very fun to use.





Rollers mounted. Wula is thwarted. And no Coyotes are getting over that fence to eat the chickens.

Note: we made the fence too. Weathering steel will age to a nice patina, and once there, will not rust further. Metal fab for the win.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 29, 2021)

Great project, what keeps everyone from jumping the hollow tile wall?


----------



## MtnBiker (Sep 29, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Great project, what keeps everyone from jumping the hollow tile wall?


Ssshhh. Don't let the dog know that's a possibility!


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 29, 2021)

man, that's coyote ugly...

I couldn't help myself.


----------

